# EET stopped SE review?



## wannabeSE (May 27, 2020)

I cant see SE review on their website. Dr Ibrahim is also not on their list of instructors anymore. I was wanting to register for Oct SE exam.


----------



## wannabeSE (May 27, 2020)

Nvm i guess it's now AEI. Are they "sister" school or completely separate cuz I still see EET website


----------



## Stardust (Jun 1, 2020)

The 2 instructors formed their own thing recently.


----------



## User1 (Jun 2, 2020)

wannabeSE said:


> Nvm i guess it's now AEI. Are they "sister" school or completely separate cuz I still see EET website


yes, as stardust said, the EET instructors for SE review separated from EET. Still the same great value review course!


----------



## Hindianapolis (Jun 3, 2020)

wannabeSE said:


> I cant see SE review on their website. Dr Ibrahim is also not on their list of instructors anymore. I was wanting to register for Oct SE exam.


Dr. Ibrahim and Dr. Zayati have formed their own institution (AEI). Same great course and instructors. I wholeheartedly recommend the course.


----------

